# Spatter on tail light housing?



## MaL (Jun 12, 2008)

On a factory correct '66 - if I were to look at the tail light housing on the inside of the trunk, would I see it with spatter paint or original white?


----------



## gjones (Oct 8, 2012)

*spatter*

I believe it was spatter paint in '66. Either grey and black or aqua and black. I thought I read somewhere that '65-'66 was a transition year, whereas they used body color in the trunk in the '65's, and some very early '66's. Someone please correct me if I'm wrong... I believe there are threads here pertaining to this... Black and aqua are awfully pretty, though...


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

I think they would have been painted before the taillight assemblies were installed so it should be white, if thats what your asking. I know on my Tempest the taillight brackets were still black meaning they were installed after trunk paint.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

The ones I've had had spatter paint in that area. Can't remember if it was on the lights, though. I think Inst is correct.....spatter on the back of the tail panel, but not on the lights.


----------



## MaL (Jun 12, 2008)

Ok thanks, I'll leave the housings out of the car when I spatter, and then install the housings.

This opens another line of questioning-

The restoration manuals say the back of the tail light housing is white and I've seen a couple of loose, used ones white.... but I've seen many more that are installed as black.

What gives?


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

My 66's had plain metal tail light housings...maybe the book means 'white metal"...definately not spatter paint....Eric:cheers


----------

